

You, thieves, are solely responsible for SOPA/PIPA. - jeggers5
http://itsquitefrustrating.pen.io/

======
sophacles
Feeding a troll: Copyright infringement is not stealing. Sellers of movies etc
are not entitled to profits. My download of something I would not buy, does
not cost you anything - you don't lose the ability to sell copies, you don't
lose any $, because I would never have spent any $ on it. When actual losses
are $0, no theft occurred. Learn to use grown up words and thoughts if you
want to make an argument that doesn't sound like a spoiled child ranting.

------
pavel_lishin
> Sure, the web an awesome medium to sell music/movies on, but there's no
> reason why you can't use iTunes.

I don't know about music/movies, but there are many reasons why it's difficult
to sell apps on iTunes.

------
noduerme
What makes you think you have to be a pirate to be against SOPA? I spend
$60+/mo. downloading movies from the iTunes store, to keep on the right side
of the law. I'm still 100% against censorship, and especially censorship that
serves no legitimate purpose.

And on a personal note, I think your response is even more generalizing and
patronizing than the pirate's post. I'd sooner have a beer with him and try to
convince him why he's wrong, than have to sit at a table with you for an hour.

